# Sedona - dog friendly hikes for December



## Fletcher921 (Dec 16, 2009)

We are RV camping with our pooch just after Christmas.  Her first camping trip.  Husband will be golfing - Daughter and I will be walking and/or hiking.  Do you know of any hiking trails that would allow us to I bring my dashchund?

Also, staying at Rancho Sedona Camprground.  We reserved a spot on the creek.  Any firsthand knowledge of the park in winter?  The creek does run - not freeze, yes?


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.bringfido.com/attraction/trails/city/sedona_az_us/


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.trails.com/activity.aspx?area=15285


----------



## Red Rox (Dec 16, 2009)

The above links are good. A couple of tips though. Keep your dog close by. If he/she is smaller than 50lbs, I'd advise using a leash and keep a sharp watch. Coyotes have been known to attack dogs even larger than they are. And they'll snatch a dog right off a leash at your side. I have friends who have had this happen to them. I personally had two of my Yorkies killed by a coyote when they stepped out of my front door in our residential neighborhood. There is nothing more heartbreaking than losing a pet this way. Trust me. 
We've also had dogs attacked and killed by local mountain lions, again in residential neighborhoods. 
Several dogs have had to be destroyed after hiking with their owners in the PHX area due to dehydration and damage to their paws. Cactus and rocks are ever present dangers and the animals won't tell you if they are thirsty or injured. They just want to be with you.
We all love our dogs and want to share much of our lives and time with them. But please be careful when hiking with your pet in Arizona.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 17, 2009)

Will do Red Rox - Thank you for the warning,  I really appreciate it.  We are serenaded with coyotes most every night here in San Diego as well.  Not to many cats in our neighborhood as a result.  It just didn't even occur to me that they'd be there too - duh!  We will keep our sweetheart close by and on a leash.

I'll look at those two trails - Huckaby and Margs Draw.  Does Slide Rock park actually have trails?


----------



## Red Rox (Dec 17, 2009)

Slide Rock SP is more about the creek. There's a big orchard and places to run and play, but not really any trails that I know of. I avoid the place because of all the people. Although now it's not busy. Way too cold. But you still have to pay a fee to enter. Just buy a Red Rock Pass and go hike on forest land


----------

